# $2 Tatuajes



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Was at the local shop today buying some pipe tobaccos and one of the guys there said they had a box of 50 Tatuaje Petit Reservas and that I could have them for $100. Well ok...


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Great score!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow great pickup man!

Enjoy them


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn that is a great deal!

I take that deal all day long!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Niiiiicccceeee!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

$2......wow. Very awesome pick up Donnie! Two thumbs up! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Awesome pick-up Donnie!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Donnie, I love those quick sticks!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Great Score!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pickup man!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I love the Petit Tats and Cabaiguans. I had never had the Petit Reserva so there was no way I could pass them up at that price.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

WTF! Why oh why cant I stumble upon a deal this grand! I would buy every box they had at that price and then share the spoils of my good fortune! Thats an amazing deal! 

I would be pumped!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Where WAS this deal? seems unreal!



BDog said:


> WTF! Why oh why cant I stumble upon a deal this grand! I would buy every box they had at that price and then share the spoils of my good fortune! Thats an amazing deal!
> 
> I would be pumped!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Where was this shop and do they have more, haha?!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll give ya $50 for half of them..LOL

Seriously, nice score. That stick has made it's way solidly into my top five, and is may above any other "small cigar" that I've smoked. I'd put them up against the much talked about Party Short any day. I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

That is a very sweet deal!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Thanks guys. *I love the Petit Tats and Cabaiguans.* I had never had the Petit Reserva so there was no way I could pass them up at that price.


*
I do as well but can never get the pricing in the ball park like you.* You differently hit one out the ball park on this one.
*
Do they have another---*


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice grab, they look great!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet deal! :bowdown: I was just thinking of ordering a box!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

wow was that down in lil river?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> wow was that down in lil river?


Sure was Patrick. It was the only box they had and they said the Petits had not been selling that well so... :mrgreen:


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Sure was Patrick. It was the only box they had and they said the Petits had not been selling that well so... :mrgreen:


Right place at the right time.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Thanks guys. I love the Petit Tats and Cabaiguans. I had never had the Petit Reserva so there was no way I could pass them up at that price.


These little things are FANTASTIC! You're in for a real treat!! :nod:


----------

